# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central reveresible Bolarque II en acción

## NoRegistrado

Mi hermano me ha mandado ésta captura tomada de un visor, no sé si es google maps, bing u otro.

Se trata de la central reversible Bolarque II en su función de producción hidroeléctrica. Cuando no funciona el trasvase (comparten las mismas conducciones), ésta central trabaja habitualmente bombeando agua hacia el embalse/depósito de La Bujeda en horas baratas y devolviendo el agua hacia Bolarque en horas de más demanda y más caras.
 En su función de impulsión, se bombea el agua a una altura de 245 metros hasta la torre de equilibrio, recorriendo después un túnel de +- 14 km. si no recuerdo mal hasta el depósito de La Bujeda, superando otros 50 metros más de altura. Recorriéndolo a la inversa cuando es turbinada.

 En la captura se puede ver el agua saliendo hacia el embalse. A mí me resulta curioso que se haya tomado la foto en ese momento.



Saludos. Miguel

----------

